

Twitter is Going Public, Files S-1 with SEC - hornokplease
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/12/twitter-is-going-public-files-s-1-with-sec/

======
loceng
Awesome. Good luck to them, and can't wait to see with how much they raise and
what they do with the money.

